# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  'Hollyoaks' new sixth form students

## Perdita

'Hollyoaks' new sixth form students - In Pictures

Hollyoaks bosses have announced the characters who will be joining the village's sixth form college in the autumn.

As expected, Abersoch gang Maddie (Scarlett Bowman), Jono (Dylan Llewellyn) and Tilly (Lucy Dixon) are all back on the scene as regular characters, attending the college alongside established faces Jason, Bart and Sinead.

New characters George (Steven Roberts), Neil (Tosin Cole) and Callum (Laurie Duncan) are also in the mix of students, while Ruby and Esther aren't joining the college just yet but will continue to be involved with their friends' storylines.

Following yesterday's announcement, the Hollyoaks team have now released new pictures showing the group all togetherâ¦

From left to right: Tilly, George, Sinead, Bart, Neil, Maddie, Callum and Jono.


Â© Lime Pictures


George is billed as a "sharp-tongued fashionista", while Neil is Jono's best friend - who wrongly believes that he's a big hit with the ladies.

Callum, meanwhile, does manage to impress the girls at the sixth form, but he's hiding a dark secretâ¦

Sinead is feeling nervous about joining the college, knowing that she'll have to see Jason and Bart every day after everything that went on between them recently. 

On the night before lessons begin, tempers flare as Sinead attends Bart's warehouse party and makes a move on Maddie's new boyfriend. Could her actions spark a battle to become the sixth form's queen bee?

Hollyoaks' sixth formers become regulars from Monday, September 5 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks bosses have officially announced the casting of five new Freshers who will join Hollyoaks Community College later this month.

As Digital Spy revealed last week, a string of new characters are to descend on the village in late September as they embark on the latest stage of their education.

Tom Scurr has taken on the role of aristocrat Barney, who is well out of his comfort zone at HCC, while Holly Weston has landed the part of rock chick and rebel Ash.

Meanwhile, Calvin Demba plays slacker and everyman Scott, David Atkin portrays sporty jock Rob, and Tamaryn Payne stars as beautiful perfectionist Annalise.



From left to right: Dodger (Danny Mac), Theresa (Jorgie Porter), Will (James Atherton), Barney (Tom Scurr), Ash (Holly Weston), Scott (Calvin Demba), Rob (David Atkin) and Annalise (Tamaryn Payne).

Existing character Will Savage (James Atherton) is also joining HCC, but his girlfriend Theresa McQueen (Jorgie Porter) feels left out when he starts putting his new friends before her as he settles into life at the halls of residence.

Additionally, Will's charming brother Dodger (Danny Mac) takes over as manager of the SU Bar, believing that his new job will provide him with a sure-fire way to the ladies.



A Hollyoaks statement teased: "Possibly the coolest set of students ever to land in the Chester village, this year's Freshers are set to shake things up… Join them all as they live, love and learn life's hardest lessons in one of the wildest, most fun and cringe-worthy Freshers' weeks of all time."

The five new arrivals become Hollyoaks regulars from Monday, September 26 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks revisits the Callum and George storyline this week as the pair's current living arrangements are thrown into chaos.

Callum has allowed George (Steven Roberts) to stay with him over the past few weeks after life on the streets became very dangerous for the homeless teenager. 

However, George starts to question his place with the Kane family this week as they prepare to move house - and things become more complicated when Callum's younger sister Lacey (Georgia Burke) makes an unexpected returnâ¦

Laurie Duncan, who plays Callum, recently chatted to Digital Spy about the ongoing homelessness plot and more.

After a few months on screen in Hollyoaks, how are you finding your time on the show?
"It's been absolutely fantastic so far. We have the best fun here, and I've met some of the best friends that I've ever made. It's a brilliant place to work."

Callum has always been a character with a slight air of mystery around him. How do you describe him to people?
"I think, most of the time, Callum is the kind of character who just doesn't really want to be bothered by anything or anyone. He wants to do his own thing, get on with his own life, and he's very introverted.

"At the same time, we've also delved a bit deeper with him recently - and that's been very nice, actually. The storyline with George has been great, because it's shown that he's not just an empty shell. I think the viewers are seeing a more human side to him now."

Why is Callum so keen to help George?
"I think Callum just thinks that George is a really nice person. Callum is very caring deep down, and he can obviously see that George is in a lot of trouble. Because of that, he really wants to help out and make sure that George is okay.

"In real life, I also get on really well with Steven Roberts, who plays George. We're best friends, and we're pretty inseparable at the moment as we work together so much! On the rare days when I'm not working with him, it feels strange. We have a lot of banter and jokes going on between us."

You and Steven recently visited a Centrepoint service in Soho to learn more about youth homelessness. Was that useful?
"Definitely. We went down there to see what kind of facilities they have, and what kind of support they give to young people who are homeless. It was a real insight. We met one guy called Tom who'd been on the street for almost a year, but then he found out about Centrepoint - and his life has changed a lot since he's been there. It's quite incredible how they're helping to change young people's lives around."

Is it nice to be part of a storyline that's quite topical and hard-hitting?
"Yeah, definitely. I don't think there's much else in the film or TV industry that is tackling this issue at the moment. It's nice, because I don't think people are really aware of homelessness among young people. It's happening all over the country, so it is nice to be able to raise awareness of it."

In this week's episodes, we see the Kanes preparing to move house. What does that mean for George?
"Callum is really keen for George to keep staying with him, but with the family moving, George doesn't want to intrude. Callum keeps trying to talk him round, though, as he's really quite eager to get George away from the streets and into a stable structure again."

Then things get more complicated when Callum's younger sister Lacey turns up! What can we expect from her?
"Lacey is very fiery and a bit mouthy! But she's a great character and Georgia, who plays her, is fantastic. Callum has a bit of a love-hate relationship with Lacey, and as her older brother, he's always thinking that he knows best. 

"Callum is almost trying to be a bit of a father figure with Lacey. I think Lacey can probably see that he means well, but his attitude annoys her a little bit as well! And for George, it's another member of the family that he has to win over."

Have Callum and Ash always got on well?
"Yes - Callum loves his sister very, very much. He doesn't like to admit it, but Ash is his best friend and she's helped him through a lot over the years."

Are you glad that the Hollyoaks producers are expanding the Kanes?
"I'm really enjoying it, as I think we're getting a big insight into everything that Callum has been through before. It helps us to explore why he is the way he is, and I think it'll hopefully explain a bit more. With the sixth formers, Callum is a bit of a black sheep, so it should be interesting to see if he's like that within his own family as well."

Do you think Callum is slowly becoming one of the sixth form gang?
"I think he's slowly getting in there, but I think he's still not all that fussed, to be honest! He's doing it to please Maddie more than anything else."

Do you think Callum and Maddie are a good match?
"I think they have very different personalities, but they're so different that they're good for each other. Maddie brings out quite a fun side to Callum. At the same time, Callum is trying to get Maddie away from the image that she's been hiding behind. He'd like to make her a bit less bitchy!"

Would Callum be annoyed if he saw some of Maddie's nastier moments?
"I think he would, yeah. If Callum saw Maddie being horrible or rude to people, he wouldn't be very happy - and he'd definitely let her know about it."

How did you get into acting?
"Acting is something that I've always wanted to do, for as long as I can remember. I remember being at primary school and doing a play, and that was probably the first time when I thought it could be for me. I attended a few stage schools on Saturdays for a while, but then I got out of the loop for a little bit. 

"In late 2010, I was unemployed and I couldn't find a job. That was the point when I decided that I'd get myself a proper agent, concentrate on acting and do it properly. I did Law and Order and then a few months later, I got on to Hollyoaks - and it's been great."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' love triangle storyline featuring Dodger, Jodie and Texas continues next week as the trio end up working on a dance project together.

Dance student Jodie (Montana Manning) needs volunteers to help with her university course, so she enlists the assistance of Dodger and Texas (Bianca Hendrickse-Spendlove) - which may not be the best idea given the complicated feelings between the three.

Dodger is hoping that things will hot up in the dance studio, but who does he have his eye on the most?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Danny Mac, who plays Dodger, to hear about the storyline and where he wants his cheeky character to go next.

What's your take on Dodger's love triangle with Jodie and Texas?
"All three characters are so different, and yet they're so similar at the same time when it comes to their morals, as none of them want to be tied down. It's a 'friends with benefits' type thing and it just seems to work out. 

"None of them can really complain about one of the others getting with someone else, as they all want that freedom. At the moment, they're all testing the water, and Texas and Jodie are starting to experiment with each other too."


Does Dodger have a preference between the two girls?
"Well, Jodie is quite a liberated character, and she's not bothered at all about sexuality. Dodger is only interested in girls, but he quite likes the thought that Jodie likes both men and women. With Texas, Dodger is massively attracted to her and they've got a long history together. 

"In terms of who he's most attracted to, it literally depends on the day! I think it will continue to develop, and hopefully there'll be some kind of outcome eventually. But hopefully that won't happen too soon, because I think Dodger needs to carry on being a lone ranger for a while."

Dodger will soon agree to help Jodie with her dance project, won't he?
"Yes, Dodger is a cheeky guy and he's eager to please, so he gets asked to do this and he agrees. You'll see that both Texas and Dodger agree to help Jodie, so all three of them are in a situation where they've got to work together - and that develops their relationships. 

"Dodger manages to pick up the dancing quite well, but I don't think Texas finds it so easy. Later on, they find an alternative and think they should drop Texas out, so they bring Theresa into it. That leads to some jealousy as there's suddenly another girl involved."

You're no stranger to dancing as you have a West End background. Was it nice to show off your skills on Hollyoaks too?
"In a way it was, but we didn't want to make Dodger too much of a great dancer! Dancing on a stage is very different to how Dodger would know how to dance. We had to make sure the dances were to a certain technical standard, but we also had to keep it in character. Dodger is a bit cocky and he thinks that he's got it all, so he thinks he can do it. But he doesn't have any professional training or practice."


Do you think Dodger would ever be capable of settling down with one woman?
"Like anyone, Dodger is a human being and as he meets people and forms relationships, he would be capable of doing that. I think when Dodger first came into Hollyoaks, people possibly thought that he was a bit of a two-dimensional character, but it's nice that we've been able to develop things since then. 

"This is also going to be played with a lot more in the future. I think already we've touched on the fact that there's more to Dodger than just sleeping around and being cocky. I've spoken to the producer and the directors, and we want to bring out different sides of him a lot more.

"There's an inevitability that Dodger could settle down eventually, but at the moment there aren't necessarily any firm plans for it. It's in him somewhere, but I don't know where or how or why!"

How have you found your first year at Hollyoaks in general?
"It's been mad and mega-fast, but it's been a great learning experience as I've come here after doing theatre and this is my first continuous TV gig. I've got stuck in and I definitely feel like part of the family and part of the show now. 

"Early on, you have to do your time and hope that people get to like your character. That seems to have worked out so far, so now I'm hoping we can push Dodger and the Savage family into bigger stories and a strong future on the show."

Would you like to explore the Savage family more as a family unit?
"I love the family, and I love it when we work together. I think there's really good chemistry there between all of us. It feels quite real - there's not much drama between the Savages, which reminds me of what I grew up in. They're loyal to each other and very straight with their morals, but because of that, there is room to maybe start putting a bit more strain on them - as soaps obviously need good drama. 

"Bringing them together a bit more first would be ideal. From speaking to the producer, that is the intention, so hopefully we're going to discover more about them as a family."


Would you be interested in more 'bad boy' scenes after Dodger's story with Brendan last year?
"That was great, because obviously Dodger has come in as a bit of a dodgy dealer, so he kind of wants to be amongst all that. I'm quite lucky that Dodger has got to know a lot of different characters quite early on. Emmett Scanlan is a great guy and I'd love to have scenes with him again. I think there's definitely room for Dodger to play with the big boys on the show."

Have you made good friends among the cast during your first year?
"We're all really close. Even cast members like Jimmy McKenna and Nick Pickard, who've been in Hollyoaks for years, say that the energy among the cast and crew at the moment is possibly the best that it's ever been. 

"When you walk into the green room, there's always a laugh, but everyone's here to work hard at the same time. I think that comes across on the show as well, as the energy on screen is fantastic at the minute. I can't really name anyone who I wouldn't get on with."


You've done both stage and screen work now. Has acting always been a big ambition for you?
"Definitely. I was quite a quiet kid, and I always had the urge to pursue acting, but I never really had the bottle. Also, being a lad from where I grew up, you just didn't really do it. But I went to drama school and was lucky enough to be able to train in all areas, so that left my options wide open. 

"Before getting into drama school, I had no idea how to get from sitting in the audience to standing on the stage. But I looked into it, and that's when I found out about training and drama schools. I was really lucky, as I finished drama school and went straight into a show. It was the same with the part of Dodger, too - I was finishing Wicked in the West End on a Saturday and started Hollyoaks on the Tuesday."

Do you ever miss the stage?
"I really do. I went to New York at the weekend and saw some shows, and there's nothing like performing live. As I've now done a musical and a TV show, I'd love to do a play at some point - whether it's while I'm in Hollyoaks or in the future. If I managed to do that, it would be three boxes ticked for me. But I'd hate to have to choose one and give up on another for good. At the moment, I'm loving every minute at Hollyoaks."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Maddie Morrison and her fellow sixth formers are left stunned next week as they finally discover their friend George's sad secret.

Homeless George (Steven Roberts) was recently given a place to stay by Callum (Laurie Duncan) after life on the streets became too dangerous for him to handle. However, the rest of his friends are still unaware of his troubles.

The situation changes dramatically next week as George finds himself back in the clutches of evil human trafficker Deena (Sian Breckin), who held him captive last month.

With George nowhere to be found, Callum is finally forced to tell everyone the truth - sparking a desperate search for the troubled teenager.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Scarlett Bowman, who plays Maddie, to hear how her character and the rest of the sixth formers react to the sinister situation. 

How does Maddie feel when she discovers George's secret?
"Maddie is very upset, but she's also a little bit angry that she wasn't told about it sooner. She starts to question why she was kept in the dark, especially as Callum was so involved in the whole situation. 

"It's really hard for Maddie that the two people she's closest to had this big secret. But then she starts to understand a bit more and you'll see her try to help. It's a really tough time for the whole sixth form group, though."

How does Maddie try to help George?
"Maddie gets involved in the search for George, so you'll see her leave Hollyoaks to look for him. It's a united front amongst the sixth formers, as it's such a crazy and serious situation. It's also Maddie who decides to get the police involved. 

"Everyone's really confused about why George didn't confide in them, so all the secrecy is hard to deal with. So even though everyone is banding together to help, Maddie is harbouring a lot of angst towards Callum. She's upset and offended that her boyfriend didn't tell her the truth."

Was it nice to get involved in a meaty storyline for the show?
"I loved that, as it's what everyone wants. What you crave is to get involved in a really big, meaty storyline like this. Whenever there's a story involving one of the sixth formers, then the rest of us get brought in eventually, because we're all part of the same web. I really enjoyed going out on location and shooting Maddie and Callum's hunt for their best friend."

Maddie and Callum have been going out for a while now. Do you think they're a good match as a couple?
"Honestly, no! Initially I thought they were, because they're so different and opposites attract. But they could actually be too different. Also, Maddie just brings problem after problem, because she's got so many issues and that just complicates things even more. At the end of the day, Callum is quite a young boy and he just doesn't understand what's wrong with her."

Why is Maddie so territorial when it comes to her friendships?
"It's a good question! I think it's because in her family, she's the middle sister, so she feels quite displaced at home. Once she's found someone who she's really close to, she becomes afraid of them leaving her or abandoning her, so she tries to make everybody want to be her friend. 

"When Maddie's got her group, she doesn't want anyone else coming in. On top of that, she's particularly like that towards Ruby, because Ruby is very confident with boys and her sexuality, whereas Maddie isn't like that at all."

Is it fun to play a character who has a mean side?
"It can be! Sometimes after a while I think, 'No, not again!' (Laughs) But it is fun, and it's good to play a character who gets a reaction out of people."

Do you have to justify those mean moments to play Maddie properly?
"Yeah, I try to. When you're playing a character who's being mean to someone, you do have to try to justify it somehow. But Maddie does take things to the extreme, which you will see!"

Could Ruby and Maddie ever be friends?
"Never say never. I think with Maddie, it's just a case of her getting to know someone. But if she doesn't know somebody very well, she refuses to give them the benefit of the doubt, sets her boundaries and ends up appearing quite the bitch."

What do you hope the future has in store for Maddie?
"I'd like to see Maddie at home or with a family member, so the audience can get a better idea of where she's coming from. I think it would help to explain why she is the way she is, and maybe girls could identify with her a bit more."

How are you finding your time on the show in general?
"I'm loving it. It's very busy but it's a lot of fun. We all get on really, really well here and tend to form bonds quite quickly. I spend a lot of time with Lucy Dixon (Tilly), Steven Roberts (George) and Mandip Gill (Phoebe), but I get on well with everyone."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' homeless teenager Phoebe Jackson returns to screens with a twist next week as she betrays her loyal friend George Smith.

George (Steven Roberts) hasn't seen Phoebe since they were both held captive by evil human trafficker Deena (Sian Breckin) last month, so he's delighted when she turns up at the Kane house safe and well.

However, it soon becomes clear that a happy reunion isn't on the cards as Phoebe leads George straight back into the hands of Deena, sparking a fresh ordeal for the troubled sixth former.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Mandip Gill, who plays Phoebe, to hear all about the latest twist to the tale.

How are you settling in at Hollyoaks?
"Really well! It sounds like a clichÃ©, but Hollyoaks really is like a big family. I've made a lot of friends here. Also, a lot of us are in the same boat, as there's loads of new cast members at the moment. We're all there for each other."

You've certainly been thrown in at the deep end! How did you feel about getting such a big storyline straight away?
"I was really thrilled. I was quite lucky, because just before I started at Hollyoaks, I finished doing a physical theatre play in Manchester about child grooming. I'd done that two years in a row, so I'd already worked with Barnado's and had spoken to people who'd gone through the same situation as Phoebe. That meant that I already had some knowledge of the issues we're dealing with, which served me well in my audition process and then also when it came to creating the character."


How do you view the character of Phoebe and her friendship with George?
"Phoebe is very streetwise and a very strong character. After living on the streets, she knows a lot more about certain situations than she should at her age. When it comes to George, Phoebe has never really had anyone who's taken an interest in her like him. Her mum's not really interested in her anymore, and she doesn't have a father figure as it stands. But George cares about Phoebe, and he's somebody who's on her journey with her. She looks out for him because he does the same for her in return."

How much do you know about Phoebe's backstory?
"At the moment, I know little bits. Over the next few weeks, you'll find out more about why she's in this situation and where she's come from. We don't find out everything about her background, but I imagine it will transpire in time."

What can you tell us about Phoebe's return next week?
"When we last saw Phoebe, it looked like she'd escaped with George - but that's not the case. Phoebe has been back at Deena's house the whole time, so she thinks that George has just escaped and left her. She really needs his help, so Phoebe is feeling really betrayed. 

"Phoebe now feels that the only thing she has left is her dog Thunder. But Deena then threatens to hurt Thunder, saying that if Phoebe doesn't bring George back, something will happen to her dog."


How does Phoebe react?
"Phoebe is not a nasty person, but she can't help but feel like George has just run away and left her. So she's back to where she was before - it's just Phoebe, her dog and she's looking after number one. She comes to the village and leads George back into Deena's clutches, and then they find themselves back at Deena's house. I can't say too much about what happens next, but you'll see that Deena is holding them captive again."

It sounds like there's some more dark scenes ahead. How easy is it to switch off from those afterwards?
"I find it quite easy to switch off at the end of the day. I don't get too engrossed as it is only acting, but when I'm actually filming, I do like to consume myself in what's happening. So if we're filming dark scenes, I like to keep the mood like that - just so I know where I am emotionally. But at the end of the working day, I'm not affected and I can just say that was Phoebe, that was work and put it to one side."

How have you found working with Steven, who plays George?
"He's absolutely brilliant. I feel really privileged that I've been able to work with Steven, because he's taught me so much. When I first started, he was really, really welcoming. He hadn't been on Hollyoaks for that long when I joined, but suddenly he had this major storyline. He's a really, really nice person, and we actually live together in real life as well."

Have you formed a bond with Thunder the dog too?!
"Yes, I did eventually! I actually had a major phobia of dogs, and then on my first day on set I discovered I'd be working with a staffie! I'd been expecting a smaller dog. But I can totally see why people bond with animals. I got to know the dog and learned what kind of things Thunder liked, so that way I could keep him interested in me and make sure he did exactly what I needed him to do in the scenes."


You already have a lot of roles on your CV. How does Hollyoaks compare to your previous work?
"This is my first TV job, so it's very different to what I've done in the past. Phoebe is also extremely unlike the characters that I've played before. Even with the theatre production that I did before joining Hollyoaks, the character was nothing like Phoebe. 

"I've never really played a gritty role before - I'm used to playing girl-next-door types. But this is a role that I can really get my teeth into. Phoebe has got loads of different sides to her, so it's really exciting."

After the first set of Deena episodes aired last month, a lot of fans were wondering whether we'd see Phoebe again. Are you pleased she made that impact?
"It's really nice. I wasn't in very many scenes, but it seems that people do want to know what happened to Phoebe, and they do care about her. But I am aware that people's opinions on Phoebe will change, because of what she does to George next week."

Are you hoping Phoebe can stick around and become a regular?
"Hopefully! I guess that's what a lot of people would want in this position - it would be ideal, especially playing such a great character. 

"Moving forward, it'd be interesting to see which people she would start hanging around with. With Phoebe and George, you wouldn't expect them to be friends, but they are. So it'd be good to see which other characters she'd choose to be friends with if she did stick around."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Steven Roberts has revealed more details of the dramatic ordeal ahead for his troubled character George Smith.

George faces the darkest times of his life next week as he is held captive by evil human traffickers Deena (Sian Breckin) and Graham (Steven Marsh) once again.

Roberts told Inside Soap: "It's been hinted at in previous episodes that Deena and Graham want to force George and Phoebe into prostitution. Their intentions become clearer [next] week, when Deena announces that a man called Mr Evans is coming to visit George - and it's obvious that they won't just be playing card games together.

"George is terrified at the prospect. He's imprisoned with no way to escape."

Despite helping Deena by betraying George, Phoebe (Mandip Gill) also remains a captive.

Roberts added: "Phoebe's the stronger one of the two of them, so Deena drugs her. She begins to slip in and out of consciousness as a result, and George's only lifeline is slipping away before his eyes.

"The episodes are quite shocking and dramatic. George's friends in the village realise that he's gone missing - so it's a matter of if, how and when he might resurface that the audience will have to watch out for."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks student Ash Kane ends up fighting for her life next week when she collapses with meningitis.

Ash leaves her fellow Freshers stunned when her health takes a sudden turn for the worse in halls, and she's quickly rushed to hospital for emergency attention.

With Ash in a serious condition, her family starts to crumble under the pressure - with troubled mum Martha (Carli Norris) drowning her sorrows and sixth former Callum (Laurie Duncan) forced to take charge of the situation as best he can.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Holly Weston, who plays Ash, to hear about the storyline.

What was Ash's meningitis storyline like to film?
"At first it was difficult - I made sure that I looked into how meningitis would affect a person, because I wanted it to look realistic. I thought it was important to research it, because I didn't really know anything about meningitis and I've never known anybody who's had it. 

"After looking into it, I think it's quite a relevant storyline for Hollyoaks to do, because meningitis tends to affect younger adults, so I think that's why they try to make people aware of it at universities.

"But then after I'd done all the stuff where Ash gets ill, being in a coma is not actually that difficult to act! (Laughs) So that bit wasn't too bad!"

What can you tell us about the build-up to the storyline?
"Before Ash gets ill, she's involved in some arguments. She's having a bit of trouble with her younger sister Lacey, who's just been expelled from school. There's a bit of a row over whether Lacey should tell her mum or not, so that adds to Ash's stresses. Once Ash does collapse, Lacey feels really bad and she has a bit of a guilt trip."


How serious is Ash's condition?
"Ash has the bacterial meningitis, which is the really serious one - you can die within a few hours of getting it. So it's really important to know all the signs of the illness, although they can be quite difficult to spot.

"A lot of the symptoms are just like flu, such as having a headache, being sensitive to the light, and feeling sick. So when Ash gets ill, at first everyone just thinks that she has a hangover or flu."

How does Callum react to Ash's illness?
"They're really close as brother and sister, and I think you see just how close they are in this storyline. We've often seen them pretending that they don't really get on, or Ash speaking to Callum like he's the annoying little brother. 

"But underneath it all, you can see how much they care about each other. You really see Callum panic in this storyline, and it's quite nice to see a new side of their relationship."

Is George involved in the storyline too?
"Yes, he's becoming more of a family member now, because he's still living with the Kanes and he's still really good friends with Callum. You'll see that George is really trying to help everyone else get through this."


It also becomes clear that Martha has a drinking problem…
"Yes, this is where we discover that Martha's not quite the good mum that she pretends to be! She does have a bit of an alcohol problem, and it's the first time that we see it. Callum has to deal with Martha without Ash being there, which is quite difficult for him. 

"You'll see why Ash and Callum moaned about Martha before. They've always hinted at Martha being a bit of a nightmare mum, but the viewers have never really understood why. So now you get a good picture of that."

Will comes to Ash's bedside at the hospital. Are those two becoming more than just friends?
"I think Ash is maybe starting to hope that they could be more than friends, but we don't know what Will's thinking. It's kind of a 'will they, won't they?' scenario. I don't know how Will would react to Ash's feelings. But it seems like it could be more than just friends, because he seems to care so much."

Our readers voted Ash as their favourite Fresher last year. Are you pleased with the reaction she's getting?
"I'm really pleased, but I think that is definitely down to the writing. When I first came in for the audition and read about the character of Ash, I was really excited. It was great to get the part, because I couldn't have asked for a better character. 

"I love that Ash just doesn't care! Because it's Hollyoaks, I'd wondered whether I'd have to wear loads of make-up, be dolled up all the time and wear heels! But it's really nice to be a little bit different. It's fun to play a cooler, messier character."


Some of the students haven't had their backgrounds explored, but Ash now has her family in the show. Are you glad to get that opportunity?
"Yeah, definitely. And there's things we still don't know, such as where the dad is and stuff like that. But it's really good to have the family growing, and it's quite cool that they're all quite similar characters - they're all a bit dark and moody, which is fun to play!"

How similar are you to Ash?
"I guess I'm quite similar, but there's some things that Ash does that I wish I had the guts to do! It's nice that I can be quite wild on screen, when sometimes I wouldn't be in real life. I don't think I drink as much as Ash - I'm definitely not as hungover as she is!"

Can we expect any more Ash and Brendan scenes?
"I hope so! I really loved doing those scenes - they were really exciting. It was really fun getting to work with Emmett Scanlan, and that storyline was quite full-on, really delving into Brendan's history. It'd be nice to do something like that again, having Ash psychoanalysing him."

Finally, congratulations on your British Soap Award nomination for 'Best Actress'. How does it feel to be in the running?
"I feel really humbled and I was really surprised - I really didn't expect that at all. It's lovely and really flattering, but the other girls are all amazing as well."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actress Scarlett Bowman has voiced her approval of her character's latest relationship.

Bowman plays sixth-former Maddie Morrison in the Channel 4 soap, who has been dating Callum Kane (Laurie Duncan) for three months.


Â© Lime Pictures


She explained that Callum is "really good" for Maddie as he keeps her grounded and calms her busy lifestyle down.

"Callum's really good for Maddie. He's quite an earthy character, and he really grounds her," she told MSN UK. "He's great for her and she can learn a lot from him. He sort of reins her in a bit.

"It's a big step because Maddie is such a head case. She gives off this persona of being the girl-about-town and pretty capable of everything, but she's really into Callum in a big way. She's really putting her heart on her sleeve."

The couple are set to end their three-month sex ban next week, and Bowman added that filming the romantic scenes were "easy" due to their real life friendship.

"I think it's easier to film scenes like that with people you know, and obviously I've been working with Laurie for a while now. You're just having a laugh and getting on with it," she said.

"But it's a funny feeling, getting up, coming into work and then putting your pyjamas on and jumping into bed!"

Scarlett Bowman recently told Digital Spy that she didn't think Callum and Maddie were a good couple as they were "too different".

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actress Montana Manning has confirmed that she has left the soap.

The star plays the role of Jodie Wilde in the Channel 4 soap, having joined in December 2011.

Manning revealed the news on Twitter, saying that Jodie has officially "gone".

Referring to her character's love triangle plot with Texas Longford (Bianca Hendrickse-Spendlove) and Dodger Savage (Danny Mac), she wrote: "Yes Jodie has gone. Seriously Thankyou to everyone for all the #TEXIE love....it was so much fun and loads of love to @hollyoaks!!!  :Smile:  xx".

The actress had previously toured with Girls Aloud as part of girl group Cookie.

She said earlier this year that she hoped not to sing in Hollyoaks, as she wanted to keep her music and acting career separate.

Ashley Margolis has also revealed that he will leave Hollyoaks as Ricky Campbell after three years.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks student Will Savage launches a desperate bid to prove himself next week as his family remains homeless and broke.

Will decides to take control of the situation by organising an Enchanted Forest-themed music festival in the village to raise funds, boosting interest with the promise of a major headliner.

When Will fails to deliver on his word, his cousin Dennis tries to save the day by recruiting Mercury-signed singer-songwriter Maverick Sabre to perform. Will this be enough to get the Savages back on track?

Digital Spy recently chatted to James Atherton, who plays Will, to hear his thoughts on the special episodes.

What was it like to film the Savage Party episodes with Maverick Sabre?
"It was so cool and Maverick Sabre is such a nice guy. He was really lovely on set - he came in and felt like part of the team straight away. 

"Joe Tracini, who plays Dennis, had more scenes with him than me. But he came in to film with us on a Saturday and we had competition winners here too, so it was like being at one of his gigs. It was absolutely buzzing on set and his voice is amazing."

Was it nice for you to have the Savages taking centre stage in the show?
"Absolutely - it was really nice as the whole week is centred around this brotherly rivalry between Will and Dodger. It was great to see that come to a head, as that tension has been building for a while now. Will is sick of Dodger getting all the credit and all of his dad's affection. 

"Will is at university now, he's playing rugby, he's proving himself and he's coming out of his shell, so he feels that he deserves a bit more affection from his dad. So with the family having nowhere to live now that Bart's sold the campervan, that's what this festival is all about for Will. He's going to take the bull by the horns, be the one earning money for the family and get them out of this mess, rather than Dodger doing it all his way."

How does Will's planning go?
"He thinks it'll be alright - he's done this sort of thing before as he put on the warehouse party in Hollyoaks Later last year. But I'm not going to lie to you, it's not the best! It doesn't go according to plan and you'll see that he has to be helped out a lot by his mates."

Will and Dodger end up in a physical fight as the week continues. What was it like to film that scene with Danny Mac?
"Well, in real life, Danny and I live together so we're really good mates. What was good about that fight was that it was a proper brotherly scrap. No-one wanted to throw a punch, so it was a lot of rolling about and not really hurting each other! But at the same time, you'll see that there's a lot of angry frustration between them."

Dennis is also in the mix. Do you think the Savages look down on him slightly?
"Well, I think they see him as that annoying little cousin who's always there. Also, as Dennis idolises Dodger, Will just doesn't give him the time of day at all. But it's pretty much Dennis who saves the day here - he's the hero in the whole story!"

Did you also enjoy filming the Enchanted Forest promo which is airing on Channel 4 at the moment?
"That was amazing. It looks incredible with the way it's been shot, and it was really special to film it. We shot it over a weekend, they used loads of special cameras on it, and it was like being at a festival. I don't know how they've done it, but it looks beautiful."

Will was more of a geeky character when we first met him, but now he's dressing differently and his glasses are gone. Do you prefer playing the new Will or the old one?
"I really enjoyed playing the old Will, when he was more insular. It was really fun to come in, put the glasses on and get stuck behind a book, especially because it's so different from me in real life.

"But what we've tried to do with Will is show that when people go to university and settle in with a group of friends, they do relax and come out of their shell. He feels more comfortable in his own skin now, and I think that's what they've tried to show over the last six months. 

"At the same time, I think we'll maybe see a bit more of the old Will coming back after the music festival. He realises that maybe the festival was more of a Dodger thing to do, when perhaps he can find other ways of making money. I think we'll see him using his brain a bit more, rather than this rugby brawn that has started coming out recently."

Do you think Will breaking up with Theresa was the best move for him?
"I think they needed to do it for the whole university storyline. Again, it's another thing that happens at uni - I know that a lot of my mates split up with girlfriends back home when they met all these new friends and started partying. I think it was right for Will and you've seen him grow because he's not been with Theresa. It's been good for the character."

Could Will's spark with Ash be explored further?
"I think we'll have to wait and see! It's kind of been underlying since Ash first came in, and it's continuing to brew. But we'll have to see if anything comes of it in the next few months or soâ¦"

What have the highlights been from your time at Hollyoaks so far?
"One of my favourite weeks was actually the Theresa break-up week, where we went to Barney's castle. I think that was a great week and it was really fun to film - we had a great time on set there. This festival storyline has also been brilliant and so much fun. And Hollyoaks Later was great to be a part of last year - so there's been a few highlights, really!"

Where would you like Will to go next?
"I'd really love to see him get one over on Dodger and really show him! I'd also quite like to see Will pushed in a direction where he's maybe a bit edgier or where he's got to do something that's really out of his comfort zone to help his family. Maybe something a bit dodgy - obviously Dodger's the one that has always been like that, but Will's grown up in the same family. 

"It'd be nice to see what he'd do if he was faced with a situation where he'd have to do something that's against the law. It'd be good to see him get in a bit of trouble!"

----------

tammyy2j (30-05-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks student Will Savage launches a desperate bid to prove himself next week as his family remains homeless and broke.

Will decides to take control of the situation by organising an Enchanted Forest-themed music festival in the village to raise funds, boosting interest with the promise of a major headliner.

When Will fails to deliver on his word, his cousin Dennis tries to save the day by recruiting Mercury-signed singer-songwriter Maverick Sabre to perform. Will this be enough to get the Savages back on track?

Digital Spy recently chatted to James Atherton, who plays Will, to hear his thoughts on the special episodes.

What was it like to film the Savage Party episodes with Maverick Sabre?
"It was so cool and Maverick Sabre is such a nice guy. He was really lovely on set - he came in and felt like part of the team straight away. 

"Joe Tracini, who plays Dennis, had more scenes with him than me. But he came in to film with us on a Saturday and we had competition winners here too, so it was like being at one of his gigs. It was absolutely buzzing on set and his voice is amazing."

Was it nice for you to have the Savages taking centre stage in the show?
"Absolutely - it was really nice as the whole week is centred around this brotherly rivalry between Will and Dodger. It was great to see that come to a head, as that tension has been building for a while now. Will is sick of Dodger getting all the credit and all of his dad's affection. 

"Will is at university now, he's playing rugby, he's proving himself and he's coming out of his shell, so he feels that he deserves a bit more affection from his dad. So with the family having nowhere to live now that Bart's sold the campervan, that's what this festival is all about for Will. He's going to take the bull by the horns, be the one earning money for the family and get them out of this mess, rather than Dodger doing it all his way."

How does Will's planning go?
"He thinks it'll be alright - he's done this sort of thing before as he put on the warehouse party in Hollyoaks Later last year. But I'm not going to lie to you, it's not the best! It doesn't go according to plan and you'll see that he has to be helped out a lot by his mates."

Will and Dodger end up in a physical fight as the week continues. What was it like to film that scene with Danny Mac?
"Well, in real life, Danny and I live together so we're really good mates. What was good about that fight was that it was a proper brotherly scrap. No-one wanted to throw a punch, so it was a lot of rolling about and not really hurting each other! But at the same time, you'll see that there's a lot of angry frustration between them."

Dennis is also in the mix. Do you think the Savages look down on him slightly?
"Well, I think they see him as that annoying little cousin who's always there. Also, as Dennis idolises Dodger, Will just doesn't give him the time of day at all. But it's pretty much Dennis who saves the day here - he's the hero in the whole story!"

Did you also enjoy filming the Enchanted Forest promo which is airing on Channel 4 at the moment?
"That was amazing. It looks incredible with the way it's been shot, and it was really special to film it. We shot it over a weekend, they used loads of special cameras on it, and it was like being at a festival. I don't know how they've done it, but it looks beautiful."

Will was more of a geeky character when we first met him, but now he's dressing differently and his glasses are gone. Do you prefer playing the new Will or the old one?
"I really enjoyed playing the old Will, when he was more insular. It was really fun to come in, put the glasses on and get stuck behind a book, especially because it's so different from me in real life.

"But what we've tried to do with Will is show that when people go to university and settle in with a group of friends, they do relax and come out of their shell. He feels more comfortable in his own skin now, and I think that's what they've tried to show over the last six months. 

"At the same time, I think we'll maybe see a bit more of the old Will coming back after the music festival. He realises that maybe the festival was more of a Dodger thing to do, when perhaps he can find other ways of making money. I think we'll see him using his brain a bit more, rather than this rugby brawn that has started coming out recently."

Do you think Will breaking up with Theresa was the best move for him?
"I think they needed to do it for the whole university storyline. Again, it's another thing that happens at uni - I know that a lot of my mates split up with girlfriends back home when they met all these new friends and started partying. I think it was right for Will and you've seen him grow because he's not been with Theresa. It's been good for the character."

Could Will's spark with Ash be explored further?
"I think we'll have to wait and see! It's kind of been underlying since Ash first came in, and it's continuing to brew. But we'll have to see if anything comes of it in the next few months or soâ¦"

What have the highlights been from your time at Hollyoaks so far?
"One of my favourite weeks was actually the Theresa break-up week, where we went to Barney's castle. I think that was a great week and it was really fun to film - we had a great time on set there. This festival storyline has also been brilliant and so much fun. And Hollyoaks Later was great to be a part of last year - so there's been a few highlights, really!"

Where would you like Will to go next?
"I'd really love to see him get one over on Dodger and really show him! I'd also quite like to see Will pushed in a direction where he's maybe a bit edgier or where he's got to do something that's really out of his comfort zone to help his family. Maybe something a bit dodgy - obviously Dodger's the one that has always been like that, but Will's grown up in the same family. 

"It'd be nice to see what he'd do if he was faced with a situation where he'd have to do something that's against the law. It'd be good to see him get in a bit of trouble!"

----------

tammyy2j (30-05-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Will and Ash get together soon

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Carli Norris has admitted that she sometimes finds it difficult to have sympathy for her troubled character Martha Kane.

Martha, who was introduced to screens in January, has an alcohol problem which has often adversely affected the lives of her children Ash, Callum and Lacey.

Speaking on Channel 5's The Wright Stuff today (July 26), Norris explained that she has been researching the storyline during filming with help from Hollyoaks bosses.

Norris commented: "I did as much [research] as I could. Fortunately for me, I haven't had that kind of lifestyle - I'm not a big boozer myself, and it wasn't a big thing in my family. 

"But I was really lucky, while we were filming, to come into contact with somebody who was a teenager with a mother who had a serious alcohol problem. He shared some stories with me, and nobody should have to go through that, particularly at that age. And unfortunately she did pass away and left the family in devastation.

"I'm trying to have sympathy for the character as much as I can, and then I suddenly get another script and I'm like, 'Oh my God, what have I done now?'"

The actress also joked that life can be tricky as one of Hollyoaks' older cast members.

She said: "I feel like a granny! I thought I was quite young and funky, and I got there and in all the production offices there's a list of all the characters and their names. There's under-18s, over-25s, and there's an over-40s one!"

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Carli Norris has admitted that she sometimes finds it difficult to have sympathy for her troubled character Martha Kane.

Martha, who was introduced to screens in January, has an alcohol problem which has often adversely affected the lives of her children Ash, Callum and Lacey.

Speaking on Channel 5's The Wright Stuff today (July 26), Norris explained that she has been researching the storyline during filming with help from Hollyoaks bosses.

Norris commented: "I did as much [research] as I could. Fortunately for me, I haven't had that kind of lifestyle - I'm not a big boozer myself, and it wasn't a big thing in my family. 

"But I was really lucky, while we were filming, to come into contact with somebody who was a teenager with a mother who had a serious alcohol problem. He shared some stories with me, and nobody should have to go through that, particularly at that age. And unfortunately she did pass away and left the family in devastation.

"I'm trying to have sympathy for the character as much as I can, and then I suddenly get another script and I'm like, 'Oh my God, what have I done now?'"

The actress also joked that life can be tricky as one of Hollyoaks' older cast members.

She said: "I feel like a granny! I thought I was quite young and funky, and I got there and in all the production offices there's a list of all the characters and their names. There's under-18s, over-25s, and there's an over-40s one!"

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## lizann

Martha tries to fix Callum up with Sinead

----------

